# Can anyone recommend any good cockatiel books?



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

im looking for books on cockatiels that'll help me understand pretty much all aspects of them. Got any suggestions?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

For me I have a few books I like to read. I think the Complete Pet Bird Owner's Handbook is the best one for parrots, but if you want one specific to Cockatiels then The Complete Book of Cockatiels is a good one. Avian Medicine: Principles and Application is a good one, well put together and has a lot about parrots and illnesses. I have all 3 and I like them all, but I think if you have the first 2, you don't really need the last one since The Complete Pet Bird Owner's Handbook contains a lot of the Avian Medicine one. Get the used ones off of Amazon, much cheaper and they're in good condition.

1. The Complete Book of Cockatiels

2. The Complete Pet Bird Owner's Handbook

3. Avian Medicine: Principles and Application


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I quite liked this one:

http://books.google.co.uk/books/about/The_Cockatiel_Handbook.html?id=ohqSEt0W3hYC&redir_esc=y


----------

